# My Alocasia is drooping



## KerenDaloya (Jun 4, 2021)

I bought the plant about two weeks ago. The plant was pretty dirty filled with spider webs and dirt. I ended up spraying the leaves with water and wiping everything off. Within a few days one of the leaves went really yellow so I cut it off. I have been watering once a week and the soil is nice and damp. I noticed one leave drooping so I brought the plant outside when I came home a few hours later all three leads or drooping so I brought the plant back inside to the original place I had it.
At this point my plan is to leave it here until someone can give me some advice! Please help !! Another thing I wanted to note is the leaves seems to have this film on it and when I mess the leaves and try to clean it off I get this brown tannish dirt that comes off of the leaves not sure why this is happening. When researching on the Internet it says it may need more water however I don’t want to rot the rot the roots, It also says it does not need direct sunlight so I am unsure if this plant is getting enough or too much


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Possibly spider mites.

Not that we don't have houseplant people here, but such questions would reach a bigger relevant audience in a plant forum, such as Dave's Garden.


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

I have several Alocasia species at home and from experience i can say Alocasia species are 'cry babies'. You probably got it from an humid greenhouse and then transfer it to your garden then to a not so humid house. Then they need some time to adjust to their environment again. Some survive, some don't. At least don't place it near a heater, they dry the air out to much. 

Give it the time to adjust. Keep spraying the leaves with water daily or every other day and don't overwater the soil, just keep it moist. Most importantly, relax... most plants don't like it when you give them to much attention. I do not see an unhealthy plant, this one is most probably going to make it.


----------



## KerenDaloya (Jun 4, 2021)

DendroJoris said:


> I have several Alocasia species at home and from experience i can say Alocasia species are 'cry babies'. You probably got it from an humid greenhouse and then transfer it to your garden then to a not so humid house. Then they need some time to adjust to their environment again. Some survive, some don't. At least don't place it near a heater, they dry the air out to much.
> 
> Give it the time to adjust. Keep spraying the leaves with water daily or every other day and don't overwater the soil, just keep it moist. Most importantly, relax... most plants don't like it when you give them to much attention. I do not see an unhealthy plant, this one is most probably going to make it.


Thank you


----------



## BHunts4Frogs (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow that plant is huge! I'm going to keep following. I only have a smaller plant, but I'm having similar issues.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

As stated above, Alocasia don't like changes in their conditions. Their first response to change is to drop their leaves. Most of the time the leaves will regrow and you will have a healthy plant, but it may take a few weeks, so don't throw it out. Leave it alone in the place you think is best for it and it should recover. Moving it from place to place trying to make it happy is counter-productive.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I can corroborate what has already been said by others. Allocasias, in my experience, have been fussy plants. The only thing that I can add is that in my experience, they are easier to overwater than to underwater. 

Yours sure is a beautiful plant though!


----------



## KerenDaloya (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello Everyone!
Thank you so much for all your responses. Well, someone mentioned spider eggs and they were right. In fact I bought the plant infested and had no clue. I thought a couple of spider webs was no biggie, and I could easily wipe them off. I was wrong! The nursery took the plant back and apologized.


----------

